#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Όρια του γεωτεμαχίου πέφτουν επάνω στα κτήρια

## kajoanna

Καλημερα σε ολους
Τι γινεται στην περιπτωση οταν τα ορια του γεωτεμαχιου πεφτουν πανω στα κτιρια?

----------

